

Apple and a web-free cloud - Garbage
http://radar.oreilly.com/2011/06/apple-icloud-control-google-amazon.html

======
WoundedMarlin
I think this is Apple way of controlling everything you do more and more with
there devices, this is also true with Google and there Chrome OS. They want
you to be become dependent on them and only them for all your needs.

There is a lot of people out there that don't want to think when it comes to
software or hardware. They want something that works and is easy to use. With
the size of both these company's I could easily see each taking about 40% of
the market and leaving everyone else fighting for 10%.

